# Touch of burn out?



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Last Thursday night was the first time since I entered the plumbing industry, except for my very first day on the job, that I can remember consciously thinking "I really don't want to go to work tomorrow". Long ago I was self employed in another line of work. I came to loathe it. I hated it so much that I tail spun into a pretty deep, paralyzing depression. I spent entire days on the couch. You can't do that very long and not go under, which I did.

Now there was nothing especially difficult facing me on the Friday following this Thursday night lament, it was just a general sort of "this is getting a little old". So I bounced back and every thing is back to normal but it's a little disturbing because that's how it begins. I very nearly destroyed my life last time and a lot has changed since then, more responsibility, more mouths to feed. Quitting is not an option nor do I want to quit, I really do like what I do. I'm taking a long weekend and hope I get a nice boost from it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I enjoy my job too and really don't mind going to work. It's been since 2004 since I've had a vacation. I've taken a day here or there, mainly to get my medicine injected into me. Other than that, I need a vacation.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You should take at least 1 vacation per year. I just got back and it changes your attitude for sure.

If you find yourself dreading going to work several days in a row, something is wrong. Step away from the wrenches for a while.

Work to live, not live to work.



smellslike$tome said:


> Last Thursday night was the first time since I entered the plumbing industry, except for my very first day on the job, that I can remember consciously thinking "I really don't want to go to work tomorrow". Long ago I was self employed in another line of work. I came to loathe it. I hated it so much that I tail spun into a pretty deep, paralyzing depression. I spent entire days on the couch. You can't do that very long and not go under, which I did.
> 
> Now there was nothing especially difficult facing me on the Friday following this Thursday night lament, it was just a general sort of "this is getting a little old". So I bounced back and every thing is back to normal but it's a little disturbing because that's how it begins. I very nearly destroyed my life last time and a lot has changed since then, more responsibility, more mouths to feed. Quitting is not an option nor do I want to quit, I really do like what I do. I'm taking a long weekend and hope I get a nice boost from it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Cant quit... no matter what you will always need a roof over your head and food on the table....

unless you want to live under a bridge and eat out of a dumpster


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't get vacations very often. (3 days in a row in 36 yrs max.) That is why I like to shoot competition, just me and them birds, can't think about anything else while I am shooting.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey brother,
watch some classic comedies, like Marx Brothers or Laurel and Hardies and get your laugh on. Do fun stuff with the fam, but take a breather and relax. I know it's a tough time, but you might have to raise rates and fire customers. I was burning out when I had my own resi shop because of the chiselers and non-payers. I loved my work but couldn't stand some of my customers. One chiseler or price gouger can ruin a whole week. Surround yourself with positives. Don't crank Alice in Chains or Nine Inch Nails, listen to the Beach Boys or Beatles, or Christian music. Watch uplifting tv or movies. Be positive!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm the opposite cranking the Beach Boys will make me end it all, Alice In Chains for sure will pick me up!!

But I see what you mean..

I got that way not so long ago, I hated going to work because of where I worked at, it was just a hostile place to be at. The first two years weren't and I guess I held on for so long after it turned bad because I remembered how it was when it was good. I finally got a belly full and quit, moved on to another company and have loved every minute of it. Just take a step back bro... Breath a little and it will pass...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If you can't shake it and all else fails, see a doctor.

Take your vitamins and do something FUN this weekend. If you can hack it - TURN OFF YOUR WORK PHONE!


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

My wife and I hit the snooze button 3 times every morning... not sure if everyone does that.

I'm young (27) and I know this isn't what I want to do forever... I honestly think no one really 'wants' to work... work is work, its called work because its work. If I had it my way I would probably work maybe 3 days a week.. which of course wouldn't pay bills very well. My last job started as a hobby, then i turned it into full time (work). It then wasn't as fun. Maybe its like that with every job.... sometimes I hear people say 'oh I love what I do', I just don't buy it. How can you love something you are forced to do.. maybe if you are retired and do it part time just to keep busy... MAYBE.

I take about two or three weeks a year off, counting those days off in the middle of a week or whatever (taking a half day on Wednesday) .. usually one straight week off for camping. If you aren't taking time off even just a three day weekend for the hell of it YOU SHOULD START.

Enough of my rant, goodluck smells.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Occasionally I have been that way, but then I get a really appreciative customer or someone calls the office to let the boss how well they appreciated my work and I get a little bounce in my step...

If that doesn't work I'll take my son on a call with me...
He always puts things into perspective...


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

I kinda feel that way when it comes to balancing the books and paperwork in running the biz, but there are other-things in my life that dragging me into a slump. I know once I get these small things out of the way I'll bounce back...

In your case I would look for other underlying issues causing this current mood your in and work to resolve that first then all should balance back out.... 

If that isn't the case and your still in a fog, I would reevaluate your position in life and how you really want to make a living.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like you might be sick of work Smells....

I catch that every once in a while and I have found the only cure is getting up early in the morning, hooking the boat up, and driving to the lake for a day of fishing....

About the time normal folks get up make your phone call that you are sick and tell them you hope you'll feel better by tomorrow... They'll just have to hold down the fort without you....

Then turn the phone off and have a great day....:thumbup:

You may feel better tomorrow or, you may have to do the same thing over again....

But you'll get better....:yes:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I feel your pain brother...

Last time I got like that was a February a couple years ago. I was on steady nights for several months and no sign of it ending..:

I was sentenced (I mean stationed...) to start-up/stand-by and warranty work. The shift was scheduled for 7P.M.-7A.M.but we constantly worked until at least 10 or 11. I did not see my kids for weeks and weeks at a time, and when I did, I was a zombie.

Bacon and eggs or cold cereal for dinner when I got home, and chicken and potatoes/carrots or steak etc. For breakfast when I got up.

We were working outside in what was at that time, just a field... It was soooo bloody cold. I remember waking up one eve to get ready for work and my mother in law was over minding the kids. Sat down at the front bench tie my boots and I started to weep.

I don't know what brought it in to this day, but I just couldn't stop myself. I sat there and cried for 15 minutes. I guess I was just THAT exhausted that my mind was trying to warn me. That night my partner got seriously injured and within a week, we were done with the shut sown...

At that point I took a week off and did NOTHING" but try to get back on schedule and play with my girls...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

smellslike$tome said:


> I really do like what I do. I'm taking a long weekend and hope I get a nice boost from it.


 I'm an unapologetic advocate of the three day weekend.

You gotta recharge the batteries every once in awhile.


----------



## Baloo (May 5, 2011)

To be honest I have had the same feelings of burn out off and on for quite some time. Mainly it usually comes from feeling trapped. I don't have anything else I could do that will pay the bills as well.
Days off have always been tough for me, because I'm self-employed. This month though started with no debt, except for the small house payment, and I've taken some time off, including the last couple of days to get caught up on things at home.
Long story short, now that the debt is gone I don't feel so trapped, and if the weather is really bad, or really good, and I want to take the day off, I have a choice now.
Of course compliments from customers always helps.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

When I get the blues I first look to the obvious. Am I getting enough sleep? Am I living on junk food? Do I take my vitamins every day? I always have to take care of the physical side of health before I can do anything about the mental side. Taking good care of myself is easy to ignore when everything is going good. P.S. 1 1/2 weeks until I go to the Rockies for two weeks.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I feel for you.

I have a fantastic friend. One day we were talking and he passed on some wisdom to me that I do every morning. I am not a religious person and I am amazed at how this works so well and it really does pick me up every morning.

I start off every morning reciting the things that I am thankful for that is in my life. I start off with the things I have giving thanks for; having 2 eyes to see ,2 ears to hear ,1 mouth to express ideas,1 nose to smell, sometimes I am not so thankful for the things I smell. 2 arms ,2 hands eventually I get to my wife ,children and my grandchild, work ,being able to make money, working a job I love and the people I get to meet and make a difference in their lives.

When I am complete my list I repeat these words; Wish I had or Glad I did.

It works and works great and my day always starts off great.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I feel for you.
> 
> I have a fantastic friend. One day we were talking and he passed on some wisdom to me that I do every morning. I am not a religious person and I am amazed at how this works so well and it really does pick me up every morning.
> 
> ...


 That's really awesome.

I'm a huge advocate of counting ones blessings -- And no, not in the creepy 'Born Again' way.

I'm glad you shared that.

Thanks.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I sometimes feel the same way, Smells. I missed all last week from work because of my back flaring up again. I wonder also sometimes why I am still in this line of work. I ache all the time, seem to never catch up on bills,wake up at night wondering if I can finish out the week. But I somehow keep going. I don't know if it's because I am so used to being abused or if I just love plumbing. 
I gotta quit breathing pvc glue fumes. I am getting drain bramaged.


----------



## PlumbersSanJose (May 22, 2011)

It's a grind brother. Try to find the little things throughout the day that make you happy. Vacations are definitely needed.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've gotten depressed of late because of taxes of the multiple sort and insurances increases that love to come our way. 3 years on my own now and I find myself wondering how "they" expect us to make it" with all the financial crap we are burdoned with. Geez it's been staggering. Then I realize I just vented and go at it again the next day. Not sure what else to do about it.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I know this is hard to do or find... Hire a good employee send his /her  out to work and take the day off. Or you can send them on 4 calls and you run 0-2 calls... :thumbsup: 

I beileve we all get in this slump of burn out!! like you mention you have more responsibility. I don't work for me.... I work so my family needs.. that's my motovation... Plus I was told by several people I would not make it on my own past a year.. HA! proved them wrong~!:thumbup: Been going since 08 and slowly growing.. Just got to have Faith brother!

I will include you in my prayers Smells.. Good Luck!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I liken it to a busy signal always ringing in the back of my head. It never goes away at least for me.

You all talk about a vacation. I can leave physically, but not mentally. I've ran this business for dam near a decade and never been able to do that. Hell, my wife and kids spent a week in Gulf Shores back in April and I didn't go. There are other reasons I didn't, but the main reason was I am an a$$hole on vacation because I feel like I should be working instead of messing around.

Kinda sad when I think about it.

Having said all that, I've made some lifestyle changes that have helped me, mostly revolving around food and beverages:

- No more soda. 

- No more booze except a few beers on the weekends

- No more entire bag of chips @ 9 pm. In fact no food after supper.

- Playing basketball with my kids. 

I have lost about 15 pounds but that's not the main reason I did it. I was stuck in a rut and had kind of a "chit or get off the pot" moment and decided to get off the pot. 

Good Luck, Mr Smells.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who felt like this. I haven't had a vacation in seven years. Working weekends long days you all know what I'm talking about. I thought today I will try to shut off my phone this weekend and try not to think about work. Then a customer e-mailed me and said they want x.y and z done on saturday while they are out of town. I guess no one cares about the lonely plumber getting a day off or long weekend. My father was a contractor and he said he went eight years with no time off until he got burn out. He reminded me not to make the same mistake he did life's too short you can't get back any saturday you work and you'll won't be any richer or poorer for working you life away.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Your father is exactly right too. I'm off to see grandkids this weekend. 200 miles from here. My almost 4 year granddaughter is having a recital and Bday party. I'm there for it. Seems all I do is give it to the tax or insurance man anyways. Poof* me is goneeeeeeee. Gonna relax. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

*To become successful*

Honestly I did not write this but I have this framed in my office and whenever I start to feel blaahhh, it snaps me back into action good words to live by...

"Author Michael Jeffreys personally interviewed 15 top motivational gurus in 1997 for his then upcoming book. After talking to gurus from Brian Tracy to Dr. Wayne Dyer, he distilled 8 Secrets to Success they all agreed upon. These secrets are still good today and are as follows:

1. Take 100% Responsibility for Your Life – In a society where people blame everything from their parents to the government for failure, those who don’t buy into this mentality or succumb to the “victim” thinking succeed. To blame something or somebody outside yourself is saying they have control of your life and not you. Someone else’s opinion of you doesn’t have to become your reality.

2. Live Your Life On Purpose - What separates motivational thinkers from the unsuccessful is that they believe they’re doing what they were put her to do. The difference between this and just living, is that the latter is just getting through the week with the least problems. But when you live your life on purpose, your main concern is doing the job right. For the entrepreneur this means finding a cause you believe in and building your business around it.

3. Be Willing to Pay the Price - Be willing to pay the price for your dreams. Wanting a big house, a luxury car, and a million dollars in the bank is all very nice, and everyone wants these things – but are you willing to pay the price to get them? This is one of the major differences between the successful and unsuccessful.

4. Stay Focused – Every day we’re bombarded with hundreds of tasks, phone calls, messages, and everyone competing for our time. Focusing requires giving up something in the present because you are investing your time in something that will pay off big-time down the road. Jack Canfield and Mark Hanson were turned by 30 publishers when they submitted the first “Chicken Soup for the Soul” book. Instead of giving up, they stayed focused on their goal and did four or five interviews per day for radio, TV, and newspapers, for five days a week for a whole year. Eventually, a small publisher decided to take a chance, and of course now it’s a best-seller that spawned an entire series that have sold more than 10 million copies.

5. Become An Expert in Your Field One striking factor all successful people have in common is how seriously they take their profession. They strive to be the best at what they do, and do almost anything to improve. If someone followed you around all day with a video camera at your business, would it be a tape you’d be proud of or embarrassed about? Make the decision today to work at being the best in your field. How? By finding out what the “best” in your field are doing, and do what they do.

6. Write Out a Plan for Achieving Your Goals - Write out an action plan/map for how you’re going to achieve your goals. Trying to reach your goals without a plan is like trying to drive from Los Angeles to Chicago without a map. A goal that isn’t written down is merely a wish or fantasy.

7. Never Give Up - Never, never, never give up. When you’re fully committed to achieving your goal, giving up is not an option. You must be willing do whatever it takes to make it happen. The power of perseverance is an awesome force. As someone once said, “inch by inch it’s a cinch”. Think of the lowly inchworm – if it pondered the length of the trip from start to finish before it started, it probably would never move. To a worm’s point-of-view, the garden path must look like a trip to Mars. Never give up! Keep on going like the Eveready battery bunny, and pretty soon you’re there.

8. Don’t Delay - Nobody knows how much time they have left to accomplish their dreams, and we must remember that we don’t have forever. The clock is ticking, and sooner or later your number comes up and you’re gone. Successful achievers know this too, but they don’t view it as a “negative”. Achievers use it to “spur them on”. They go after what they want as energetically and as passionately as possible, for as long as they have."

-Diamond Dave


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> That's really awesome.
> 
> I'm a huge advocate of counting ones blessings -- And no, not in the creepy 'Born Again' way.
> 
> ...


You're welcome I wish I could take credit for the idea but that belongs to my friend for passing it to me. I did not believe when I first heard it
from him that it would work but it sure does shead a different light on today.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

It wasn't climbing Everest, but it wasn't a cake walk either working all day and taking courses after work. I didn't think it was having an effect on me until Tuesday morning when for the first time, I wasn't enthusiastic about going to work. Thankfully, I've got a vacation just around the corner, one I should've taken four years ago.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Brother Smells ,,, Just finished 55 days straight of work . Don't know how it happened ,,just came up on me . Everytime i thought " Oh great ,, i can take this sunday off " another several calls would come in . Now I sit here on Sunday memorial day weekend and am THANKFUL for the day off , all the work and the physical ability to do it !! 

As everyone of us already know , we are very appreciated when we are needed ! But the rest of the time these customers don't want to know we exist ! We are like the Marines ,, unless some VERY TOUGH work has to be done ,, folks don't care what they go through day in and day out !

Have a little prayer everyday , Workout everyday , Try to eat right . Remember that we are needed and it is of utmost importance to be in the service of other people 

my .02


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Colgar said:


> I liken it to a busy signal always ringing in the back of my head. It never goes away at least for me.
> 
> You all talk about a vacation. I can leave physically, but not mentally. I've ran this business for dam near a decade and never been able to do that. Hell, my wife and kids spent a week in Gulf Shores back in April and I didn't go. There are other reasons I didn't, but the main reason was I am an a$$hole on vacation because I feel like I should be working instead of messing around.


 The real reason you didn't go. . . . . . .:jester:


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

Biggest thing to remember is....!!! You don't have to take the call...!!! 

Unless your not able to pay the bills of course, if your working that hard and not taking time off and still cant pay the bills then you need to raise your rates....


----------

